# Preserving the Harvest - Drying, Curing, Canning



## sohel (Jul 1, 2009)

Every vegetable garden knows that when the harvest starts coming, it can come on all at once. Here are some tips and techniques for saving some of the bounty for later use. Whatever you do, don't waste your hard earned veggies.

How to preserve fruits and vegetables by drying, canning, pickling and making jams and jellies. Keep the freshness of the harvest by preserving your own garden vegetables at home. Theres a method safe and easy enough for everyone, as well as tips for success and recipe suggestions.
  zSB(3,3)
Fresh garden herbs can easily be air dried, to preserve their flavor and quality. Air drying herbs is not only the easiest and least expensive way to dry fresh herbs, but this slow drying process also doesn't deplete the herbs of their oils. Here are some simple steps for air drying herbs.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Jul 1, 2009)

...:confused2: I think I missed something here.  Hey sohel, if you get the opportunity to read the stickies in this section, there is some great information available there.  Drying, curing, and then jarring is an absolute must for any prolonged storage of marijuana.  Just make sure you exercise some patience, quick drying will sacrifice a lot of the things you waited patiently for so long for.  Also, do not jar prematurely, wet bud is more prone to mold.  The stickies really cover quite a bit on this though.


----------

